# Starlight Open 2013 [East Coast USA]



## Divineskulls (Sep 15, 2013)

Date: November 16th, 2013
Venue: Elk's Lodge in Morrisville, PA

Events:
3x3 - 3 rounds
5x5 - 2 rounds
7x7 - 1 round
Mega - 2 rounds
Pyra - 1 round
OH - 1 round
BLD - 1 round

All proceeds go toward This Star Won't Go Out. More info on the website. 

Starlight Open 2013

HYPE


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 15, 2013)

I love the competition name


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2013)

Is this going to be at night or something?


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Is this going to be at night or something?



No...


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2013)

Divineskulls said:


> No...


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 15, 2013)

I just registered. I'm doing everything!!! It's fun for me to see an eastern PA comp.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 15, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


>



It's named for the charity.



Ernie Pulchny said:


> I just registered. I'm doing everything!!! It's fun for me to see an eastern PA comp.



Yay


----------



## Joey VOV (Sep 15, 2013)

hehe I knew about this
I will most likely go, it is nice to see 7x7 there but I need to practice hardcore just to make cutoff


----------



## Skullush (Sep 17, 2013)

I'll be there, and I might bring a few other Marylanders with me


----------



## Bob (Sep 17, 2013)

I will try to go to this one.


----------



## uvafan (Sep 18, 2013)

I can probably go. I should probably practice or something before though.


----------



## rowehessler (Sep 18, 2013)

no 4x4? this might be a deal breaker


----------



## uniacto (Sep 18, 2013)

Skullush said:


> ~video of Starlight by Taylor Swift that's totally awesome~
> I'll be there, and I might bring a few other Marylanders with me



YES 

I actually immediately thought of this song when I saw the thread. 

I'm not going to the competition by the way, I live on the west coast.


----------



## Owen (Sep 18, 2013)

Cool competition name, awesome charity, East coast... 
I'd go if there was 2x2.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 18, 2013)

Skullush said:


> I'll be there, and I might bring a few other Marylanders with me



Swift <3

@nick: If you promise to play this after the comp, I'll go


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 27, 2013)

UPDATE: It is official, there will be prizes for first, second, and third place.

Hint: Starts with 'M' and sounds like kettles.

@Keaton: YOU BET I WILL


----------



## cityzach (Sep 27, 2013)

I'll be there of course


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 28, 2013)

Better song that's called Starlight:


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 29, 2013)

There is (hopefully)going to be a little after party at a sports bar nearby. If anyone is interested in going, tell me, and I can gauge how many people want to go. The bar has a pizzeria kind of area where we can push tables together and order food, and I will be bringing my set of Cards Against Humanity.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 29, 2013)

REMINDER:
Registration closes on November 9th, and you MUST pay on the website(or contact me, if you are unable) if you want to compete in events besides 3x3.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 8, 2013)

DOUBLE REMINDER:
Registration closes TOMORROW at 11:59 PM. Be sure to register by then!


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 10, 2013)

Registration has been extended until tomorrow night at 11:59 PM. 

(Sorry mods, for so many posts)


----------



## BoBoGuy (Nov 10, 2013)

Y NO 2x2 OR 4x4? NOOOOO


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 10, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> Y NO 2x2 OR 4x4? NOOOOO



Because moar 5x5


----------



## kcl (Nov 10, 2013)

Well.. I feel kind of like a jerk 

My grandfather died last weekend. I'm flying out to the east coast this Friday for the funeral. The visitation is on the 16th.. And I still have an itching desire to go to this..


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 15, 2013)

*Looking to SELL/TRADE at Starlight Open 2013*

Hi,

I have a few puzzles that I'd be willing to sell or trade to people at Starlight. They include:
-Dayan Lunhui
-Moyu Huanying
-Shengshou Pyramorphinx(has a few chipped/peeling stickers)
-a One-Hand Zhanchi(old mod from www.thecubicle.us)

If you are interested in any of these puzzles, AND are going to Starlight Open 2013, feel free to message me on here for one of them. 

Thanks,

Keaton Ellis


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 16, 2013)

I might have some stuff I'd be willing to buy or trade. I'll see you there. : D


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 17, 2013)

Two jackets and one timer were left at the venue, PM me if you think they are yours.


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 17, 2013)

I average about 20-25 seconds and I got a 14.84 solve which was about probably 1 second slower than my PB outside of competitions and I think this is the fastest corner first solve I know of. It just came out of the blue unexpected and I'm sooooo disappointed I didn't get it on film. Now I am making sure every official solve I do is filmed now. 

Anyway nice comp and the Who Wants to Be a Cubionaire video was a great idea (my dad was it in it).


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 17, 2013)

New WR by Justin? :O


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 17, 2013)

Bhargav777 said:


> New WR by Justin? :O



Lol no, he wasn't even there. That was a joke.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Nov 17, 2013)

uberCuber said:


> Lol no, he wasn't even there. That was a joke.



Ahhh!  best troll!


----------

